

Heroku schedules maintenance peak-hours in US again. Really. - pardner
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/644

======
malyk
They just sent out a postmortem email that states that the variance in traffic
over the course of the day is only 10% and therefore there is no such thing as
"peak". And then in the next sentence said that they scheduled the maintenance
at a non-peak time when the most engineering resources would be on hand to
deal with any issues.

------
smmnyc
This is scaring us -- we rely on Heroku every day have large marketing pushes
scheduled weeks in advance. This maintenance will forcefully interrupt any
running attached processes, so it really is shocking they are planning this
during midday.

------
pardner
Considering the widespread outages they caused this week with a 10am PDT
maintenance, and the widespread complaint re: their timing, I'm going to chalk
this one up to unvarnished arrogance.

